# problemas con dev-lang/perl a la hora de actualizar

## johpunk

ya llevo un par de dias con este problema de que no e podido actualizar mi gentoo por un problema con perl que hasta ahora no se cual es, aca dejo lo que me sale a la hora de ejecutar emerge -uavD world

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> ...

 

al hacer emerge --pretend --verbose perl-core/IO-Compress y salia el dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r6 el cual instale pero aun no puedo actualizar. alguna idea?   :Idea: 

----------

## gringo

has usado un stage de funtoo o el overlay sunrise, verdad ?

Lo digo porque, entre otras cosas, al final sale esto :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "~dev-lang/perl-5.10.1".
> 
> (dependency required by "virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.020" [ebuild])
> 
> (dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 

y efectivamente perl-5.10.1 no está en portage.

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

mm no de perl nunca e usado ningun overlay, y por lo de funtoo tampoco lo e usado

----------

## gringo

um, tienes razón, pasa algo curioso que a mi entender es un bug :

 *virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.020 wrote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/virtual/perl-IO-Compress/perl-IO-Compress-2.020.ebuild,v 1.7 2009/08/25 10:56:51 tove Exp $
> ...

 

 *virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.021 wrote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/virtual/perl-IO-Compress/perl-IO-Compress-2.021.ebuild,v 1.1 2009/08/31 08:17:50 tove Exp $
> ...

 

como se puede ver la versión en estable depende explícitamente de un paquete que no está en el árbol oficial.

Lo suyo es que se abra un bug ( yo no he encontrado ninguno sobre este tema) para ver que pasa y mientras tanto yo simplemente copiaría el ebuild a mi overlay local sin esa dependencia, en caso de que hiciera falta.

De cualquier manera tienes algo en tu world que depende de virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.021, estás usando ~arch ?

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

si estoy usando ~arch acabo de intentar actualizar y me decia que el device-mapper esta bloqueando al udev, entonces lo elimino para seguir con el update y me sale lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 95 packages (83 upgrades, 3 downgrades, 5 new, 2 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 235,799 kB
> 
> Conflict: 3 blocks
> 
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> ...

 

----------

## johpunk

bueno de momento ya estoy actualizando mi gentoo sin problemas, esperemos a ver si termina con exito la actualizacion de 96 paquetes  xD esto lo solucione borrando el perl-IO-Compress, scribus, y reinstalando cairo con -svg y el media-libs/speex:0.  luego de eso intente con un emerge -uavDN world y aca va  :Smile: 

----------

